# Wheeew!



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Most I'd ever made in one batch, figured I'd get a pic. Better hurry with the rest, ice will be here soon!!

Harry


----------



## icefishin nutz (Jan 27, 2004)

ficious said:


> Better hurry with the rest, ice will be here soon!!
> 
> Harry


I like the way you think Harry!!!!!!


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

By god man...yur gonna walk around with a good buzz for awhile.:yikes:

Whaddya do.......................... lay off the elves because of the economy.:16suspect


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow Harry :lol:


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Naw, it's still just a one elf show. Despite all the setbacks this year, I'll have more stock than last season......just need to get it painted in time. Bug Eyes are just a warm up for the glows. Adding a short glow lime green and a purple/glow purple(I hope) to the color pallet this season. 

Harry


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Any idea when we'll be able to order Harry? Was hoping to make a late winter steelie trip and get some jigs for it if at all possible. If not, no big deal I was just looking to try them out on steelies on the west side


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Bryon,

I'm trying to have at least some of all the patterns that I will offer ready by November 1st. That will mean long nights up until then. My site will not get its yearly update until that time. You may have noticed the new header, compliments of ticketripper.

Harry


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

ficious said:


> Bryon,
> 
> I'm trying to have at least some of all the patterns that I will offer ready by November 1st. That will mean long nights up until then. My site will not get its yearly update until that time. *You may have noticed the new header, compliments of ticketripper.*
> 
> Harry


:lol::lol::lol::lol: * I LIKE IT !!!*:coolgleam

*Now that's a touch of class with product results !*


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

Joeker51 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: * I LIKE IT !!!*:coolgleam
> 
> *Now that's a touch of class with product results !*


Still waitin' to see see the jig with the whiskers...


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Connor4501 said:


> Still waitin' to see see the jig with the whiskers...


Yeah...... that thought just crossed my feeble mind too.:16suspect:evil:

Maybe after all this time he's waitng for a set of whiskers to grow on one.:yikes::lol:


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Glow purple I am ready to drill holes...:help:


----------



## jimmyhimself29 (Sep 29, 2008)

loooking very good!!!


----------



## silkystud21 (Jul 13, 2003)

Looks great Harry! Bring on the ice! Well, bring on the Nov 1st update so I can order more jigs first, then the ice!

What jig category will the glow lime green and glow purple come in?


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Not sure yet. Purple/Glow Purple will probably show up in a Baby Zitz, a completely glow version of the Purple Back Tiger from a couple seasons ago. 

Green/Glow Green will most likely show up on a Fry and a Baby Zitz Lite. Neither of these glow long like some of the other day glows, but they add variety and give me options. Customers have been asking for a lime green, and this one glows too.

Trying to finish the smaller stuff as they will see action before the larger baits. That seems to be where the majority of the interest is. I might not have everything done by the 1st of November, but I will try. 

The hand injury has reared its head again and I have to have it looked at, it's been almost 4 months now and it still hurts like hill when it gets bumped or the finger gets any pressure. Needless to say that has slowed me some.

Blue Shiner and Glow Purple Fry are half done. Going to put those "test patterns" to work in the morning for perch again to see if it was a fluke or they are worth considering for production.

Impatiently waiting for ice as always,

Harry


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Stumbled onto a really cool looking paint job. Best way to describe it is a wrinkled pearl glow(Ghost). I'll try to get a pic up later in the day. Hope the pic catches the effect. This will definately end up as a Fry. Purple/Glow Purple might sit this season out while I learn to paint it better.

Harry


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Glow Okwa body, Glow Lime Green back, Glow Yellow/Black eyespot, Red gill slit.

Can't wait to get this one in the water! 

Harry


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks good Harry


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Is that going to be added this year or is it a special?


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Bryon,

It will be added for this season, we'll see after that. I'm going to try to get it into the water tomorrow if the minnows are small. Picture doesn't do it justice.

Harry


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Nice looking Jig Harry!

Are you taking orders yet or still re-building your stock? I'm interested in some Mag and Super Mag Zits. Thanks!

--Matt


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Careful paintin' those tiny little buggers Harrison. Get carpal tunnel and won't be able to set the hook on yer days off


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Ohhhh the setting the hook reflex is working just fine. Just got off the island. Had a blast with the boy. The perchies like the new jigs too.

Been out Kelly?

Harry


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Only the little pond here in the sub.
Frankfort last weekend tho...we did OK on the kings and a nice steely and a fat greaser that I smoked and am munching on as I type.

I'm in Archery mode for now. Hoping I have plenty of jerky and snacks for the shanty this season


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's a pic of a new Lil' Minnie pattern.









Glow Jack O Lantern

White glows Orange, Glows Yellow, Black eyes

Top pic is our state of the art time clock(half hour glass)

Harry


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Lookin' good Harry.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Looking real nice Harry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

You didn't make enough Harry. You know those will be gone in no time.
I swore I was going to keep my spendinf to a minimum this year. I was wrong once again. You have some great colors coming out this year.
I just want to say thank you for all your work. It is appreciated.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

save me 2 or 3 of those jol!!! nice!!! hope that purple doesnt get axed though... you know how i swear by your purple lures harry.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

neil duffey said:


> save me 2 or 3 of those jol!!! nice!!! hope that purple doesnt get axed though... you know how i swear by your purple lures harry.


I think your safe with the purple Duff...don't think Harry will get rid of that one, everybody loves it  

You did it to me again Harry, my order keeps getting bigger :lol: Love the new jigs


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Jim,

There will be more, as fast as I can. 

Too many things getting in the way. I'm afraid that I may have to delay the Baby and Zitz Lites production releases. Family issues will tie me up til after the 1st of the year, it's unavoidable and absolutely required. Every free minute will be spent trying to get more stock up.

I starting to realize that I have reached and passed my production ceiling. I made too many jigs and should have been painting sooner.....my fault. Then a catostrophic death in the family, my hand, etc. 

Even fishing will have to wait for awhile, the situation is that grim.

*Hug the ones you love......*

Harry


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Harry, wow and those did great for me last year...looking forward to putting in another order.
I have no idea what happen to your hand but hope it keeps on mending.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

ficious said:


> Jim,
> 
> There will be more, as fast as I can.
> 
> ...


Really sorry to hear about the rough go you've had Harry. I think I speak for us all when I say take all the time off you need and don't worry about making jigs, just take care of yourself and your family.

As a friend, if you need anything let me know. I'll be there no problem. -Bryon


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

ficious said:


> Jim,
> 
> There will be more, as fast as I can.
> 
> ...


 
Take care of family and yourself first. Everything else can wait.


----------

